# RYC for New Years?



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone heading to Yacht Club for New Years? - Our group is planning on being out in full force, but I may be screwed due to my tires. 

Whose in?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i was going to go since i knew a couple of us florida boys where going and now that my truck decided to kill the trans in it i cant go, now i have to fix truck first and the bike, cause bike still needs wheels bearings and couple seals and things.. it sucks i really wanted to go.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I guess no one is going.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, surprised to not see much response. 

My tires are screwed up 8 ways from Sunday, but I'll be there. Hopefully they hold air long enough to make it between pit stops, and just maybe the 2 worst sidewalls will stay in one piece.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I can't go, I work that saturday. this will actually be the first year we don't go for new years! But I'll be spending it at the fire station


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

We are going to pass on going as well... But the next event, it's on!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Same here as I will be in north Florida looking for some of those called buck deer but next event should be there


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like a lot are missing ths one. - Oh well, still be a good time I'm sure. 

Just got a text from Linkage asking about Feb' Mudfest. - Not sure on that yet, weeds & security kinda killed the last one, adding to the long drive.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

linkage still riding? he sold the gade last i heard...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

gade & toy hauler - they went to Alaska. Said he may have a new toy by then, or could snag one of Joe's brutes.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

That gade was nasty I want one!!


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I freakin pump'd! My bike should finally be better than 50ish%, lol!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

WOOHOO!!!!! I'm off work in 45 min suckers! 

Most our group is held up for normal working hours, but I finally got a new sensor for my LC1 so I'm gonna be able to get a half-ace tune on it finally before we roll out. - I'ma put buses on some canned spam with a decent tune!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> I freakin pump'd! My bike should finally be better than 50ish%, lol!




when is your bike going to be 100%


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It was close Sat in the AM, then I wrung the front yoke off. had to take the u-joint apart & get the DS out while in the woods, then spent the rest of the weekend sporting only 2wd. - Was kinda fun blasting a few thick pits riding 2-up with the wifey in 2wd after watching some grizzs & brutes get stuck though.........


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Got any pics?


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just a couple after winching it out far enough to figure out what broke. - Got a couple short vids I need to upload as well.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

That's some nasty right there.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------

